# Pulseaudio problem



## YuryG (May 12, 2020)

After some upgrade or something, I've got not working pulseaudio.  For example, mplayer hangs forever with last lines 
	
	



```
==========================================================================
W: [(null)] caps.c: Normally all extra capabilities would be dropped now, but that's impossible because PulseAudio was built without capabilities support.
```
 (Until ^C presed.) I suppose, It has some files right problems, but have no luck finding such. `pulseaudio -k` says "Operation not permitted."

Could you point me where should I clean for pulseaudio?


----------

